# Best way to remove Hollowgram Si crankset?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have any special tools, but I would like to use them tomorrow morning. I just scored a 58cm Saeco Team frame and the cranks for $100....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good for you but I would take it to the shop and have them remove or install.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

You are right, Zamboni. I will wait until my Cannondale LBS opens up tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------

